# Piedras negras



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone lived in/or had experience of Piedras Negras??

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

*Piedras Negras as a Place of Interest*

Piedras Negras Coahilla or Piedras Negras, Veracruz? What exactly are you seeking? Both are relatively insignificant bumps in the road. ******* burgs of little merit.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Piedras Negras Coahilla or Piedras Negras, Veracruz? What exactly are you seeking? Both are relatively insignificant bumps in the road. ******* burgs of little merit.



lol....coahilla


----------

